# More emersed....



## foxfish (4 Mar 2012)

Interesting to see the pogo develop into a stem....


----------



## George Farmer (4 Mar 2012)

Very cool!

What's the set-up mate? Lighting, humidity control etc?


----------



## foxfish (4 Mar 2012)

Well I had loads of excess plants last summer so I put them in pots of bonsai soil & placed them in a 300mm acrylic cube that I had.
There is a 20w heating mat underneath the tank but no additional light, the set up is in my outside  workshop that has a clear plastic roof but not other heating.
I would think the temp has dropped quite low on some occasions?
The cube has a sealed lid & that is it - nothing else like ferts or misting.....
If you look really close you will see the fern leaves have much lighted tips    (Ceg if you are reading!)


----------

